# Problème iphone 6 wifi !!



## alex--84 (22 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je rencontre des petits problèmes avec mon iphone 6. 
Il a un peu de mal avec le wifi , les pages chargent moins vite que sur mon iphone 4 ou même l'iPad 2...et pour télécharger des applications je vous raconte même pas. Je suis un peu dégouté pour un téléphone acheté 820 ce n'est pas normal...le réseau décroche aussi souvent... Vous pensez qu'une mise à jour pourrait régler sa ou bien je vais devoir l'échanger ?? Y'a - t'il d'autre personnes dans le même cas que moi ?? Merci ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je rencontre des petits problèmes avec mon iphone 6.
> Il a un peu de mal avec le wifi , les pages chargent moins vite que sur mon iphone 4 ou même l'iPad 2...et pour télécharger des applications je vous raconte même pas. Je suis un peu dégouté pour un téléphone acheté 820 ce n'est pas normal...le réseau décroche aussi souvent... Vous pensez qu'une mise à jour pourrait régler sa ou bien je vais devoir l'échanger ?? Y'a - t'il d'autre personnes dans le même cas que moi ?? Merci ...



Aucun soucis wifi sauf une reinitialisation du réseau suite a une perte wifi


----------



## alex--84 (22 Septembre 2014)

Cest quand même bizarre que je sois le seul avec ce problème...peut être choc durant le transport..je vais attendre encore une semaine pour voir les différents retour, j'ai combien de temps pour retourner l'iPhone sinon en sachant que je l'ai commander chez free ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Cest quand même bizarre que je sois le seul avec ce problème...peut être choc durant le transport..je vais attendre encore une semaine pour voir les différents retour, j'ai combien de temps pour retourner l'iPhone sinon en sachant que je l'ai commander chez free ?



Tu as reinitialiser le réseau ?


----------



## Chris2Fast (22 Septembre 2014)

J'ai pris un 6 pour moi et un pour ma femme et on a très souvent des problèmes de connexions, lorsque je l'appelle ou qu'elle m'appelle, on tombe direct sur le répondeur comme si l'iPhone était éteint..
C'est très bizarre


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> J'ai pris un 6 pour moi et un pour ma femme et on a très souvent des problèmes de connexions, lorsque je l'appelle ou qu'elle m'appelle, on tombe direct sur le répondeur comme si l'iPhone était éteint..
> C'est très bizarre



Pas de problèmes réseaux?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre des petits problèmes avec mon iphone 6.
> 
> Il a un peu de mal avec le wifi , les pages chargent moins vite que sur mon iphone 4 ou même l'iPad 2...et pour télécharger des applications je vous raconte même pas. Je suis un peu dégouté pour un téléphone acheté 820 ce n'est pas normal...le réseau décroche aussi souvent... Vous pensez qu'une mise à jour pourrait régler sa ou bien je vais devoir l'échanger ?? Y'a - t'il d'autre personnes dans le même cas que moi ?? Merci ...




Il y a clairement des problème de wifi liés à iOS 8, donc si ton iPad 2 n'est pas sous iOS 8 (mais tu ne dis pas si c'est le cas), difficile de faire la part des choses).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h55 ----------




Chris2Fast a dit:


> J'ai pris un 6 pour moi et un pour ma femme et on a très souvent des problèmes de connexions, lorsque je l'appelle ou qu'elle m'appelle, on tombe direct sur le répondeur comme si l'iPhone était éteint..
> C'est très bizarre




Ben j'avais fait exactement la même remarque que toi ailleurs, sur tous mes appareils passés sous iOS 8 (5c, 5s et même un 4s). Testé hier au boulot, plus aucun problème. Du coup j'ai contacté Orange, mon opérateur, l'antenne à côté de mon domicile est en rade... Le seul truc bizarre, c'est les iPhones 4 (de facto resté sous iOS 7) ne semblaient pas en souffrir, mais bon...
Tes problèmes d'appel, c'est partout, en déplacement ?
En tout cas, si problème il y a, je parie plus pour quelque chose lié à iOS 8 qu'à l'iPhone.
Essaie de réinitialiser les réglages réseau avant tout [ha, grillé par Jura].


----------



## Chris2Fast (23 Septembre 2014)

Non, pas de problème réseaux, de plus, avant j'avais un 4S et un 3GS et ils fonctionnaient parfaitement.. Je pense plus à un bug d'iOs 8, enfin, j'espère..car ça le fait partout.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> Non, pas de problème réseaux, de plus, avant j'avais un 4S et un 3GS et ils fonctionnaient parfaitement.. Je pense plus à un bug d'iOs 8, enfin, j'espère..car ça le fait partout.




Oui, iOS 8, c'est mon avis aussi, probablement dans certaines situation particulières (mais lesquelles ?)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> Non, pas de problème réseaux, de plus, avant j'avais un 4S et un 3GS et ils fonctionnaient parfaitement.. Je pense plus à un bug d'iOs 8, enfin, j'espère..car ça le fait partout.



étrange , je ne rencontre aucun problème


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> étrange , je ne rencontre aucun problème




Ça, tu connais l'importance des facteurs externes dans les problèmes réseau, et tout particulièrement de wifi


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça, tu connais l'importance des facteurs externes dans les problèmes réseau, et tout particulièrement de wifi



Oui en effet , mais je doute d'un bug de iOS8 concernant le wifi


----------



## dievil (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je rencontre également un souci au niveau du wifi sur mon iphone 6. 
Le problème se produit lorsque je me connecte à la bande 5 GHz de mon routeur wifi AC. Là où mon iPad Air sous ios 7 et mon iMac n'ont aucun mal à se connecter, l'iPhone 6 a une très mauvaise réception, quand il ne décroche pas du réseau complètement. Tout fonctionne correctement lorsque je connecte sur la bande 2,4 GHz.
Je vais tenter une mise à jour de mon iPad vers ios 8 pour voir si le problème se produit également.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

dievil a dit:


> Bonjour, je rencontre également un souci au niveau du wifi sur mon iphone 6.
> Le problème se produit lorsque je me connecte à la bande 5 GHz de mon routeur wifi AC. Là où mon iPad Air sous ios 7 et mon iMac n'ont aucun mal à se connecter, l'iPhone 6 a une très mauvaise réception, quand il ne décroche pas du réseau complètement. Tout fonctionne correctement lorsque je connecte sur la bande 2,4 GHz.
> Je vais tenter une mise à jour de mon iPad vers ios 8 pour voir si le problème se produit également.



Redis nous une fois que l'iPad sera sous iOS 8


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Oui en effet , mais je doute d'un bug de iOS8 concernant le wifi




Ben quand même, y a un problème avec wifi qui a l'air d'émerger sévèrement dans les forum.
Perso, mon iPad depuis son passage à iOS 8 décroche souvent et j'ai du mal à le reconnecter au réseau qu'il voit parfaitement, pourtant.
En plus, le débit semble très instable. Je vais pas te raconter mes ablutions, mais ce matin dans la salle de bain, impossible d'écouter la radio en wifi (interruptions tout le temps, ce qui m'arrivait jamais).


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben quand même, y a un problème avec wifi qui a l'air d'émerger sévèrement dans les forum.
> Perso, mon iPad depuis son passage à iOS 8 décroche souvent et j'ai du mal à le reconnecter au réseau qu'il voit parfaitement, pourtant.
> En plus, le débit semble très instable. Je vais pas te raconter mes ablutions, mais ce matin dans la salle de bain, impossible d'écouter la radio en wifi (interruptions tout le temps, ce qui m'arrivait jamais).



J'ai aussi remarqué un problème ce matin , en allumant l'iPhone , il démarre en 3G avant de passer en Wifi , alors qu'avant c'était instantané


----------



## Sarah123 (24 Septembre 2014)

Salut tous le monde! 
Pour ma part j'ai l'iPhone 6 plus et j'ai des problèmes de wifi 
Elle part toute seule et plus moyen de la reconnecter il faut redémarrer l'iPhone


----------



## majedlhm (25 Septembre 2014)

Exactement pareil @sarah123 mon 6 plus n'arrête pas de se déconnecter en wifi et je suis obligé de le redémarrer à chaque fois au minimum 2 fois par jour... C'est insupportable...


----------



## Sarah123 (25 Septembre 2014)

Du coup j'hésite à le renvoyé...
Je pense que ça vient d iOS 8
Mais pas certaine! Ce matin une mise à jour de dispo mais apparement pas de correction de beug au niveau wifi...
Ça devient assez pénible comme probleme!


----------



## majedlhm (25 Septembre 2014)

Non ne le renvoie pas beaucoup de gens ont ce problème de wifi. C'est iOS 8 qui fait ça espérons un correctif sous peu...

J'adore ce tel. Comment va ta batterie ? Tu as quel téléphone ?


----------



## Sarah123 (25 Septembre 2014)

Je vais attendre un peu!! 
Par contre niveau batterie aucun soucis! 
J'ai pris le 6plus.
Et perso j'adore aussi ce tel! Au début je le trouvais un peu trop grand mais je m'y suis vite habituer!


----------



## majedlhm (25 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi 6 plus ! Gris ! Combien il t'a dure en utilisation si tu regardes dans les réglages ? 

Moi je le trouve parfait et quelle finesse !!!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Moi aussi 6 plus ! Gris ! Combien il t'a dure en utilisation si tu regardes dans les réglages ?
> 
> Moi je le trouve parfait et quelle finesse !!!



ça fait plaisir de vous lire , car je ne lit que des problèmes d'iPhone tordu


----------



## majedlhm (25 Septembre 2014)

Salut jura ! A ce point ? Non apparemment Sarah et moi n'avons aucun problème !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Salut jura ! A ce point ? Non apparemment Sarah et moi n'avons aucun problème !



Sur d'autres topics du forum beaucoup parle que l'iPhone 6+ ce plie dans la poche


----------



## majedlhm (25 Septembre 2014)

Bizarre cette histoire... Je n'y crois pas trop..


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Sur d'autres topics du forum beaucoup parle que l'iPhone 6+ ce plie dans la poche



C'est pas les iPhones qui sont tordus


----------



## Sarah123 (25 Septembre 2014)

Alors cette histoire que l'iPhone se plie je n'y crois pas trop! 
Y a des vidéos qui circule mais bon ça me paraît impossible quand même!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------

Quelqu'un a faire la mise a jour aujourd'hui déjà? 
Moi petit problème j'ai réussi a la télécharger mais impossible de l'installer..
Probleme de connexion internet.. 
J'ai essayé en wifi et en 3G rien a faire ...


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Septembre 2014)

Sarah123 a dit:


> Alors cette histoire que l'iPhone se plie je n'y crois pas trop!
> Y a des vidéos qui circule mais bon ça me paraît impossible quand même!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------
> ...



Sur iPhone 6 surtout ne pas faire de mise à jour vers 8.01


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Sur iPhone 6 surtout ne pas faire de mise à jour vers 8.01



la mise a jour n'est plus disponible


----------



## Sarah123 (25 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Sur iPhone 6 surtout ne pas faire de mise à jour vers 8.01





Pourquoi???


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Septembre 2014)

Sarah123 a dit:


> Pourquoi???




Comme le dit Jura elle n'est plus dispo, elle a des bugs pour le réseau et Touch ID, il faut attendre la 8.02 cordialement


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Apparament la mise a jour 8.0.2 ne corrige toujours pas les bugs liés au wifi.. Sur mon iPhone 6 la connexion wifi est toujours aussi naze et sa décroche souvent...mon iPhone me sert pas à grand chose ducoup jai jamais été aussi déçu d'apple...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Apparament la mise a jour 8.0.2 ne corrige toujours pas les bugs liés au wifi.. Sur mon iPhone 6 la connexion wifi est toujours aussi naze et sa décroche souvent...mon iPhone me sert pas à grand chose ducoup jai jamais été aussi déçu d'apple...



étrange , car j'ai aucun soucis de wifi


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Coucou


Moi j ai des soucis de wifi sur mon iPhone 6 plus et c'est insupportable. Ça coupe tout à coup, obligé d é redémarrer la bête !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> 
> Moi j ai des soucis de wifi sur mon iPhone 6 plus et c'est insupportable. Ça coupe tout à coup, obligé d é redémarrer la bête !



meme avec la mise a jour de l'iOS8 ?


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi, oui.


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2014)

Comme pour iOS 7, je pense qu'il faudra attendre la version .03 (d'ici un mois sans doute) pour que soient corrigés les bugs découverts depuis le déploiement de la version finale (ce qui est le cas de ces problèmes de WiFi)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme pour iOS 7, je pense qu'il faudra attendre la version .03 (d'ici un mois sans doute) pour que soient corrigés les bugs découverts depuis le déploiement de la version finale (ce qui est le cas de ces problèmes de WiFi)



iOS 8.0.3  sera vite la


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui sûrement...je trouve sa honteux quand même. Apple cest plus ce que c'était...bon il me reste plus qu'à patienter alors et attendre la 8.0.3... Si je l'ai pas jetter a la poubelle d'ici la


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Oui sûrement...je trouve sa honteux quand même. Apple cest plus ce que c'était...bon il me reste plus qu'à patienter alors et attendre la 8.0.3... Si je l'ai pas jetter a la poubelle d'ici la



ah bon?

Vu de moi c'est la même chose à chaque sortie de nouvel OS (que ce soit sur Mac ou sur iPhone) ou à la sortie d'un nouveau matériel...


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> ah bon?
> 
> Vu de moi c'est la même chose à chaque sortie de nouvel OS (que ce soit sur Mac ou sur iPhone) ou à la sortie d'un nouveau matériel...




C'est peut être nous qui manquons de patience et non Apple qui est trop long à nous satisfaire...


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Écoutez o

On ne peut pas dire que apple n'est plus ce que c'était ce n'est pas vrai....

Il y a toujours eu des soucis plus ou moins grave en software ou hardware.... Il ne faut pas leur jeter la pierre...

Moi j'adore de plus en plus cette entreprise. Ils ne font que des produits soignés qui durent dans le temps malgré toute ce que l'on peut dire même si cela reste cher.


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Écoutez o
> 
> On ne peut pas dire que apple n'est plus ce que c'était ce n'est pas vrai....
> 
> ...




La je dis "yes" &#128079;


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Avoir payé un iPhone 820 et voir qu'un pauvre iPhone 3G charge les pages en wifi plus rapidement hummm non non la cest prendre les gens pour des cons ! Quand on vend des téléphones à ce prix la on est en droit d'avoir un téléphone qui fonctionne correctement. La cest pas le cas et ce n'est pas normal. Jai toujours adoré apple mais y'a un moment ou il ne sont plus défendable.


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Alex, vous devez sûrement avoir un problème avec votre appareil car le mien est extra rapide .... Renvoyez le si vous voulez pour qu'ils fassent un test ...


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui je pense que je vais me rendre dans une boutique free pour faire le test...le probleme cest que je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver sans iphone pendant plusieurs semaines...je ne pense pas qu'il me l'échange desuite malheureusement


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Alex, étant donné que c'est un produit neuf donc encore sous garantie apple, vous pouvez aller directement en Apple Store. Ceux sont eux qui sauront vous faire les tests adéquats et au cas vraiment de souci, ils sont capables de vous le changer...

Mme vous conseille l'Apple store plutôt que Free !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Alex, vous devez sûrement avoir un problème avec votre appareil car le mien est extra rapide .... Renvoyez le si vous voulez pour qu'ils fassent un test ...



Idem pas de problème  avec le miens 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------




alex--84 a dit:


> Oui je pense que je vais me rendre dans une boutique free pour faire le test...le probleme cest que je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver sans iphone pendant plusieurs semaines...je ne pense pas qu'il me l'échange desuite malheureusement



Free ne feras rien


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Dans un applestore alors ?


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui tout à fait dans un Apple Store et puisqu'il est neuf il est tres possible qu'ils vous le change bien que vous l'aviez acheté chez Free !

Ne vous inquiétez pas !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Dans un applestore alors ?



Oui c'est bien cela


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Ok, direction l'applestore d'Aix la semaine prochaine alors ;-) vous ne savez pas si ils vous l'échange desuite ou bien si il y a un délai ?


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Dans un applestore alors ?



Oui, ils viennent de te le dire!!!!


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Alex, généralement ils laissent quelques iPhone en stock en cas de remplacement... Alors ne vous inquiétez pas soyez serein et allez leur demander tranquillement )


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui je vais faire sa, merci pour vos réponses en tout cas ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Oui je vais faire sa, merci pour vos réponses en tout cas ;-)



tu ressortiras avec un iPhone tout neuf


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

J'y crois pas trop mais je verrai bien... Sa serait trop beau de ressortir le jour même avec un iPhone neuf qui fonctionne correctement !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> J'y crois pas trop mais je verrai bien... Sa serait trop beau de ressortir le jour même avec un iPhone neuf qui fonctionne correctement !



Tu peux déjà téléphoner a Apple maintenant et prendre rdv


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> J'y crois pas trop mais je verrai bien... Sa serait trop beau de ressortir le jour même avec un iPhone neuf qui fonctionne correctement !



Tiens nous au jus


----------



## alex--84 (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui je vous tiendrai informé


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

alex--84 a dit:


> Oui je vous tiendrai informé



Ok merci


----------



## Alek604 (27 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iphone 6 64Go, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour 8.0.1 et j'ai des soucis avec le wifi egalement.

Au moment ou je vous parle je suis en 3G (chez free) ca va beaucoup plus vite que le wifi (free egalement) et chez des amis pareil (free)

Vite une mise à jour y'en a marre !


----------



## SOCHALION67 (28 Septembre 2014)

Malgré la mise à jour de mon iphone 6 vers l'OS 8.02 le problème du débit de wifi n'est pas du tout réglé. C'est scandaleux !!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHbZI_FBOo


----------



## Chondes (28 Septembre 2014)

J'avais fait un post avec le même souci sur un 5s mais pas sur qu'il soit arrivé sur le site vu que je post depuis mon 5s et qu'à cause du wifi ça marche une fois sur 2 ....

Pas de souci avec l'iPad ou le 5 de madame


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Septembre 2014)

Chondes a dit:


> J'avais fait un post avec le même souci sur un 5s mais pas sur qu'il soit arrivé sur le site vu que je post depuis mon 5s et qu'à cause du wifi ça marche une fois sur 2 ....
> 
> Pas de souci avec l'iPad ou le 5 de madame




L'iPad et le 5 sont sous iOS 7 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




Alek604 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fait la mise à jour 8.0.2 et réinitialise les réglages réseaux. C'est bizarre ces très bas débit en WiFi sur plusieurs réseaux. Il y a pleins de trucs un peu partout à propos du wifi qui décroche, mais des très bas débits, franchement... Tu risques d'être déçu et d'attendre longtemps si tu attends une mise à jour pour résoudre ce problème.


----------



## Chondes (28 Septembre 2014)

Tout mes idevices sont en 8.0.2 ....

J'ai déjà réinitialise les réglages réseau mais sans résultat


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2014)

Je suis preneur de retours d'utilisateurs d'iPAD mini 1ère génération car l'article de MacG indiquant une perte de réactivité nette me fait hésiter à le passer sous iOS 8...


----------



## arthfred (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour , j ai un iPhone 6 plus 8.02 et je confirme moi aussi de gros probleme de wifi j ai même tel chez mon fournisseur d accès tout ok a ce niveau c est donc bien mon iPhone qui est poussif sur l affichage de mes pages web, télécharger une appli ou pour consulter Twitter et Facebook, j ai tenter de reinitialiser le paramètre reseau ainsi que désactiver ma position ds confidentialité safari rien y fait, je viens vous pour savoir si vous avez ancé sur le sujet et si vous aviez des solutions d'avance merci


----------



## Nicarte (29 Septembre 2014)

Même problème avec un iPhone 6 64go. 
Wifi instable : déconnexions intempestives et débit parfois normal parfois très lent. 
Cela ne vient pas de la connexion et la mise à jour 8.0.2 n'a rien changé...
Très agaçant au quotidien


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Toujours aucun problème de mon coté


----------



## Nicarte (29 Septembre 2014)

Bon j'ai fait une manipulation qui, pour l'instant, fonctionne (wifi stable et rapide).

J'ai une freebox v5, j'avais une clef WEP pour sécurité (je sais pas terrible).
J'ai modifié la clef en WPA, puis j'ai réinitialisé les réseaux sur mon phone.

Le jour et la nuit!   Mais je l'ai fait il y a à peine une heure, donc à voir sur la durée...


----------



## pivert (30 Septembre 2014)

Moi pareil : iphone 6 plus sous 8.0.2 wifi très lent et aussi réception 3g ou 4g moins bonne que mon iphone 5s !!!! A ce prix je suis très énervé ! Je fais un échange en apple store ou j'attend une mise à jour ?


----------



## Chondes (30 Septembre 2014)

Je vais essayer Nikarte


----------



## dagostino02 (30 Septembre 2014)

idem, hier j'ai eu mon premier bug wi-fi avec mon iphone 6, celui ci ne détecter plus aucun point wi-fi , aprés un redémarrage tout est revenu a la normal


----------



## Cawette (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour tt le monde 

Je rencontre aussi de gros soucis niveau wifi &#128542; avec iphone 6 iOS 8.0.2
Quand il a accepté de se connecté ça a fonctionné durant 2-3 jours , mais j'avoue que le réseau était faible..comparé à mon ancien iPhone..
Maintenant il a décrocher impossible de le reconnecter!!!&#128533; il m'indique mot de passe incorrecte.. 
J'ai réinitialisé les paramètres réseau,éteins rallumé.. Mais rien n'y fait ... Des conseille ??
Bonne journée à vous cawette


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

je n'ai aucun soucis de wifi , cela fonctionne a merveille


----------



## Cawette (30 Septembre 2014)

J'ai suivi les conseilles de Nicarte et &#128522; ça fonctionne .... Wifi enfin connecté ... Merci ( wpa2-psk)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

Cawette a dit:


> J'ai suivi les conseilles de Nicarte et &#128522; ça fonctionne .... Wifi enfin connecté ... Merci ( wpa2-psk)



Toi aussi sur freebox ?


----------



## Chondes (30 Septembre 2014)

Moi oui


----------



## Nicarte (30 Septembre 2014)

Je confirme que pour moi la manip a réglé définitivement le probleme, 24h après toujours aucun souci de débit ou de connexion.


----------



## Alek6 (30 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Demain je change ma clef de sécurité (de wep a wpa) et je vous tient au jus...


----------



## Alek6 (1 Octobre 2014)

Bon et bien je viens de basculer en WPA (TKIP) , j'ai pris au pif ... 

Et le problème semble bel et bien réglé (pour l'instant ahaha) non sérieux la sa fuse ! j'espère que ça va pas bouger


----------



## alex--84 (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous...idem pour moi j'ai changer la cle WEP pour une WPA et plus du tout de probleme de débit....tout est redevenu normal


----------



## jogary (2 Octobre 2014)

Pour info : pour la box, c'est idem. Crypter en WPA2 c'est 1000 fois mieux et + sécuritaire


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Pour info : pour la box, c'est idem. Crypter en WPA2 c'est 1000 fois mieux et + sécuritaire



Vous etes sur de la free box?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------




alex--84 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous...idem pour moi j'ai changer la cle WEP pour une WPA et plus du tout de probleme de débit....tout est redevenu normal



Free c'est vraiment pas le top 
pas conteur mais tu sais pourquoi


----------



## cybermac (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je suis chez free (Freebox revolution) et j'avais le même problème avec le WIFI. J'avais une clé WEP, je sui spassé à WPA2-spk et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je retrouvé mon excellent débit...
Merci pour vos conseils les gars!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

cybermac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi aussi je suis chez free (Freebox revolution) et j'avais le même problème avec le WIFI. J'avais une clé WEP, je sui spassé à WPA2-spk et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je retrouvé mon excellent débit...
> Merci pour vos conseils les gars!



Enfin une bonne nouvelle


----------



## metah13 (6 Octobre 2014)

idem réseau wifi passe avec cle wpa et mon iphone 6 surfe normalement sur le réseau wifi. reste plus qu'à tester sur un autre resau wifi.
Apple voulait me l'echanger, mais bon je suis pas persuader que ça vienne du matériel!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

metah13 a dit:


> idem réseau wifi passe avec cle wpa et mon iphone 6 surfe normalement sur le réseau wifi. reste plus qu'à tester sur un autre resau wifi.
> Apple voulait me l'echanger, mais bon je suis pas persuader que ça vienne du matériel!!!!



Pas souci avec le réseau wifi Orange et ceux sans aucunes modification du réseau


----------



## Anegatak (6 Octobre 2014)

Salut tout le monde,
J'ai aussi un problème de wifi et de perte de réseau cellulaire avec un iphone 6 acheté chez Free, par contre les pertes de wifi ne se font pas que sur ma box Free, au boulot sur une Livebox Pro c'est la même, puis après redémarrage ça repart pour quelques heures

Alors à la lecture de ce forum et voyant que tout les poste concerne des iphone 6 acheté chez Free, est ce que le problème ne viendrai pas des nano-sim de l'opérateur ?
E n effet, c'est sim à la différence des autres opérateur se connecte d'elle même sur les hotspot Free_wifi du coup je me demande si ce paramètre différent des autres opérateur ne serait pas la source du problème..

Donc est ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont ce bug avec des carte sim autre que Free ?


----------



## hal9031 (6 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,

je rencontre également un problème de wifi avec l'iphone 6 sous ios 8.02 :
soit il me dit "impossible de rejoindre le réseau wifi" soit il me dit "mot de passe incorrect"

comment changer sa clé WEP en WPA ?
merci d'avance


----------



## metah13 (6 Octobre 2014)

pour ma part jai une freebox revolution et en me connectant sur mon compte free jai changeais au niveau des paramètres de configuration du wifi (sécurité), la clé WEP en clé WAP en créant un réseau wifi perso avec une clé WAP et ça a régler le problème de débit wifi sur mon iphone 6, mais que chez moi, il est vrai qu'il faut que j'essaie sur un notre réseau wifi ne m'appartenant pas.


----------



## Anegatak (6 Octobre 2014)

Changer le format de clé wifi n'est pas une résolution du problème, c'est juste un contournement, je vais pas faire changer le format de clé au boulot et chez les membre de ma famille ou amis à chaque fois que je voudrais du wifi..

Par contre a tout ceux qui ont le soucis, je veux bien connaître les opérateurs de téléphonie, savoir si il y en a d'autre que chez Free


----------



## hal9031 (6 Octobre 2014)

j'ai tenté de modifié le chiffrement en WPA ou WPA2, j'ai même supprimer la clé afin qu'il soit accessible à tout le monde sans aucun mot de passe et même avec ça impossible daccéder au réseau.

il y a toujours ce message " impossible de rejoindre le réseau MAISON ", j'ai tout essayer : sur une autre WIFI, réinitialiser les réglages réseaux, j'ai même réinitialiser le téléphone ...

pour info le miens n'a pas été acheté chez Free mais chez SFR.


----------



## metah13 (6 Octobre 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Anegatak, c'est juste qu'à la maison ça remarche mais bien sur ce n'est pas normal que le wifi ne marche pas bien n'importe ou.
Ce qui me surprend c'est qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de monde qui sont dans le même cas et même dans d'autres pays et apple ne communique pas, il propose un remboursement ou un echange, je trouve ça bizarre!!!!!


----------



## Anegatak (6 Octobre 2014)

Je les ai contacté et ils me demandent de faire des test, la je télécharge le firmware 8.0.2 pour faire une restauration via iTunes et si ça ne marche pas il faudra que j'aille dans un Apple Store pour une réparation, c'est pour ça que je cherche à savoir si le problème viens de chez Free ou bien si c'est chez Apple, a priori si le firmware fonctionne sur d'autre iPhone 6 ça doit venir d'un composant du téléphone à moins que ça ne soit la Sim de Free
Mais vu les bugs rencontrés avec la v8.0.1 il y a de grande chance que le problème vienne de l'os et qu'il faille attendre la sortie du 8.1 sûrement à la prochaine keynote..


----------



## Cawette (6 Octobre 2014)

Iphone acheté chez appel store en France , vivant en Belgique sur le réseau base (Mobile viking) je le même soucis régulièrement perte de wifi et ensuite même topo mot de passe incorrecte, impossible de rejoindre le réseau.... Et puis sans rien lui demander il se connecte ...! J'ai du changer aussi la clé Wep en wpa mais après qlq jours rebellotte, j'ai tt essayé, réinitialiser le réseau, l'iPhone... Même relancer le wifi !! Il se connecte quand il a envie... C'est vraiment bizarre surtt c'est ennuyant à ce prix!!!


----------



## shioaru (11 Octobre 2014)

bonjour

iPhone 6 chez sfr red
wifi Freebox

j'avais exactement le meme problème, wifi très faible ou inexistant
j'ai changé ma cle wep en wpa et tout fonctionne a fond

merci


----------



## hal9031 (22 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
quelqu'un a t'il résolu le problème ?


----------



## spyro56 (23 Octobre 2014)

Moi mon problème est quasi identique au votre, sur les performance en elle même
ca franchement j'ai pas trouvé de changement...

Mais plantage et reboot du tel obliger sur la page wifi soit en lançant la recherche d'un reseau soit  en voulant me connecter a un réseau chez moi ou ailleurs, il m'arrive de voir l'onglet wifi dans les réglages qui devient blanc rien n'y apparait et le tel ne réagit plus, rebut du tel obligatoire....

ca me la fait Dimanche soir devant 4 membres de la famille fanboy android, je vous dit pas comment j'ai passer la chose sous silence et changer de conversation


----------



## Zecca.A (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir mais j'ai eu un autre problème vers les 18h20 mon iPhone 6 128Gb en noir c'est éteint tout seul ensuite l'écran est passé en rouge et il redémarrer chaque fois avec le logo Apple et et l'écran rouge alors je l'ai remis à zéro et maintenant je peut plus activer le wifi l'icône est gris claire et je peux pas le mettre en "On" si quelqu'un aurai le même problème que moi sa serai sympa j'ai pris l'assurance AppleCare+ si jamais je suis en 8.1 merci est bonne soirée &#128516;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Ha est si jamais quand je le verrouille environs 10 seconde il s'éteint complètement et je suis obligé de le passer en mode DFU


----------



## FalloutXtreme (25 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> Bonsoir mais j'ai eu un autre problème vers les 18h20 mon iPhone 6 128Gb en noir c'est éteint tout seul ensuite l'écran est passé en rouge et il redémarrer chaque fois avec le logo Apple et et l'écran rouge alors je l'ai remis à zéro et maintenant je peut plus activer le wifi l'icône est gris claire et je peux pas le mettre en "On" si quelqu'un aurai le même problème que moi sa serai sympa j'ai pris l'assurance AppleCare+ si jamais je suis en 8.1 merci est bonne soirée &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------
> 
> Ha est si jamais quand je le verrouille environs 10 seconde il s'éteint complètement et je suis obligé de le passer en mode DFU



Bonsoir,

Là je pense que ton iPhone a un vrai problème.
Le mieux serait de contacter Apple puisque toujours sous garantie.
Ils te le remplaceront très certainement par un autre.


----------



## Zecca.A (25 Octobre 2014)

D'accord enfaite j'habite en Suisse et l'iPhone je l'ai acheté en magasin chez Mobilezone il est mieux que je donne à Mobilezone ou que j'appelle AppleCare+ car c'est marquer que j'ai le droit a 2 réparations sur 2 ans pour les accidents non voulus comme écran cassé  ou humidité mais la c'est bien un problème de logiciels donc il vont pas me prendre sur mes 2 accidents ?? Est une dernière question vous pensez qu'il vont me l'échanger ou le réparer merci est bonne soirée.

PS : désolé si certaines questions peuvent paraître débile &#128517;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Je viens de remarquer que j'ai même un pixel mort &#128554;&#128554; je vais dire qui me l'échange contre un neuf


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> D'accord enfaite j'habite en Suisse et l'iPhone je l'ai acheté en magasin chez Mobilezone il est mieux que je donne à Mobilezone ou que j'appelle AppleCare+ car c'est marquer que j'ai le droit a 2 réparations sur 2 ans pour les accidents non voulus comme écran cassé  ou humidité mais la c'est bien un problème de logiciels donc il vont pas me prendre sur mes 2 accidents ?? Est une dernière question vous pensez qu'il vont me l'échanger ou le réparer merci est bonne soirée.
> 
> PS : désolé si certaines questions peuvent paraître débile &#128517;
> 
> ...



Tu esplique encore 

stp

j'ai pas compris pourtant je suis frontalier


----------



## bicher (26 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> D'accord enfaite j'habite en Suisse et l'iPhone je l'ai acheté en magasin chez Mobilezone il est mieux que je donne à Mobilezone ou que j'appelle AppleCare+ car c'est marquer que j'ai le droit a 2 réparations sur 2 ans pour les accidents non voulus comme écran cassé  ou humidité mais la c'est bien un problème de logiciels donc il vont pas me prendre sur mes 2 accidents ?? Est une dernière question vous pensez qu'il vont me l'échanger ou le réparer merci est bonne soirée.
> 
> PS : désolé si certaines questions peuvent paraître débile &#128517;
> 
> ...




Tu as meilleur temps d'apporter ton iPhone à l'Apple store à Genève (prendre rendez-vous c'est mieux) et ils te le changeront sur place car c'est couvert par la garantie normale du tel.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## spyro56 (26 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> Bonsoir mais j'ai eu un autre problème vers les 18h20 mon iPhone 6 128Gb en noir c'est éteint tout seul ensuite l'écran est passé en rouge et il redémarrer chaque fois avec le logo Apple et et l'écran rouge alors je l'ai remis à zéro et maintenant je peut plus activer le wifi l'icône est gris claire et je peux pas le mettre en "On" si quelqu'un aurai le même problème que moi sa serai sympa j'ai pris l'assurance AppleCare+ si jamais je suis en 8.1 merci est bonne soirée &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------
> 
> Ha est si jamais quand je le verrouille environs 10 seconde il s'éteint complètement et je suis obligé de le passer en mode DFU



Moi ça m'arrive minimum 1x par jour, l'écran rouge au redémarrage, et j'ai rien qu'aujourd'hui déjà eu 5 reboot du tel sans aucune intervention de ma part bien sur....


A l'instant il vient de reboot alors qu'il était en charge sur le macbook et plein a 99%, il a re démarré pour je ne sais quelle raison 

Je suis passé au store Atlantis (Nantes) ce wk, sans RDV on ma gentillement dit de faire une vidéo de mon probleme et ensuite prendre rdv pour voir avec eux j'avais quand même fait 200km allez retour  ...

Super.. j'ai rarement le temps de sortir ce qu'il faut pour faire une vidéo et comme le problème n'arrive pas sur une action précise je ne sais plus quoi faire, et le pire c'est que malgré mon premier message ici, le vendeur de l'Apple store, un peu de recherche sur le web français, je me sent bien seul et super dégouté !!


----------



## ProDuVirtuel (27 Octobre 2014)

J'ai aussi le problème du Wifi impossible à activer sur l'iPhone 6. Le bouton est grisé. Au départ, j'arrivais à résoudre le problème en réinitialisant les réglages réseaux, mais le problème revenait sans cesse après plusieurs heures. Maintenant, rien n'y fait, le wifi ne veut plus du tout s'activer.
En plus de ça un pixel s'est fait la malle pour la deuxième fois! Je pète un câble...


----------



## Zecca.A (27 Octobre 2014)

J'ai appeler UPS il devrait normalement venir demain ou aujourd'hui mais ceux qui ont le même problème que moi c'était avant ou après la mise a jour 8.1 ??

J'espère juste que Apple ne va pas s'embêter à réparer mon iPhone avec le problème de pixel mort de wifi est de l'écran qui s'éteint lorsque que je le verrouille toute les 10 seconde environ..

Je vous tiendrai en courant de cette histoire. &#128531;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

UPS viens de récupérer mon iPhone d'ici mercredi j'aurai la réponse &#128591;


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> J'ai appeler UPS il devrait normalement venir demain ou aujourd'hui mais ceux qui ont le même problème que moi c'était avant ou après la mise a jour 8.1 ??
> 
> J'espère juste que Apple ne va pas s'embêter à réparer mon iPhone avec le problème de pixel mort de wifi est de l'écran qui s'éteint lorsque que je le verrouille toute les 10 seconde environ..
> 
> ...



Reste plus qu'a attendre


----------



## sebcgoode (27 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,j'ai un problème aussi quand le wifi et activé sur mon iphone 6 mes appel passe sur la messagerie
je ne ces pas quoi faire
fournisseur internet free


----------



## Zecca.A (30 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple pour la réparation de mon iPhone il me disent que c'est "techniciens" n'ont pas pu reproduire les symptôme et qu'ils ont mît la dernière version logiciel alors que je l'avais déjà faites je craint le pire pars la suite &#128553;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h15 ----------

Et pour les questions des pixels mort comment ça se passe ??


----------



## ProDuVirtuel (30 Octobre 2014)

Zecca.A a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple pour la réparation de mon iPhone il me disent que c'est "techniciens" n'ont pas pu reproduire les symptôme et qu'ils ont mît la dernière version logiciel alors que je l'avais déjà faites je craint le pire pars la suite &#128553;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h15 ----------
> 
> Et pour les questions des pixels mort comment ça se passe ??



Je vais te rassurer un peu, tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème la. Comme expliqué un peu plus haut, j'ai le même soucis que toi, sauf que je n'ai pas d'écran rouge qui s'affiche... enfin ça c'etait avant. Mon iPhone vient tout juste de me l'afficher. Mais j'ai retrouvé le Wifi. :mouais:
Mais ce n'est pas tout, j'ai d'énormes lags et plantages. Je suis obligé de forcer le redémarrage à chaque plantage, ce qui m'arrive au moins 4 fois par jour. Ce qui est plus embêtant c'est lorsque qu'il me fait ça la nuit, et que du coup mon réveil ne sonne pas. 

J'ai voulu le restaurer hier, mais impossible de le brancher sur mon Mac, ni sur secteur. L'iPhone ne réagissait pas, comme ci qu'il ne détectait pas le câble Lightning (j'ai essayé avec un second câble, meme résultat). 

Et le pire c'est que c'est déjà mon deuxième iPhone 6, le premier avait un pixel en moins. L'actuel aussi, au bout de deux semaines. On peut appeler ça une VDM non?


----------



## Zecca.A (30 Octobre 2014)

Hey bin tout ça mais il te l'ont changé ou non ?? Et pour les pixels mort tu a eu un nouveau

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

Tu a eu un neuf parce ce que moi il me disent que il ont juste faire les mise a jour...


----------



## ozsteph (9 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir Jura 39,
voila j'ai un problème avec mon Iphone 6, j'ai la toute dernière mise a jour que je viens de faire à l'instant, il est malheureusement tombé il y a quelque semaine, le coup est juste sur le bord supérieur au dessus de l'appareil photo.
Le problème c'est qu il capte trés trés mal le wifi depuis et plus du tout mon service de localisation (pour le gps google par exemple)
j'ai fais changer l'entenne wifi et c'est toujours la même chose. je suis a 1m du routeur et il m'affiche 2 lignes sur 3, à 2m j'ai plus qu'une seule ligne et à 3m zero

Peut tu m'aider? 

Bien à toi

Stéph


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2016)

Avez vous fais changer ces pièces chez Apple ?


----------

